# Brown Harness



## Letsdunit (Nov 21, 2011)

I am looking for a company that makes brown harness. I am looking for a light colour, not the dark brown colour.

Does anyone know or have experience with a good harness ?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 21, 2011)

Try Ozark Mountain (they have a banner up on here) they have a russet harness.....


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Light-oil harness is a recent invention for the Western Country Pleasure class so to my knowledge only Lutke and Ozark Mountain are making them at this point. Many companies make russet harness but that's usually a dark chocolate or reddish brown color as that's what is traditional and practical. May I ask what your intended usage is? Might help us direct you further.

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 22, 2011)

I got a very nicely made, reasonably priced light russet harness from Mini Express Tack last year. It fits well and the leather is really quite good. It is fairly light brown now but of course, as with any leather, will darken somewhat with cleaning/oiling. I use it for the AMHR Western classes (comes with side or overcheck) and also for my one cart in Pleasure Driving with the breeching I had made for it. http://miniexpress.com/harnesses/russet/russett-harness/prod_101.html It is a very nice harness!


----------



## Letsdunit (Nov 22, 2011)

I have light brown on my cart that is why I am looking for a lighter brown harness. I use it for pleasure but also for some shows. The brown harness I have now is darker and is used for marathons.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 22, 2011)

This is my harness from MiniExpress and I put the conchos on myself for western, I clean, condition, and use neatsfoot oil and of course it got darker. Still like it, very nice harness for the price, I am selling it but its one of those if I sell it great if not thats fine too. Can't complain about this harness its very well made.


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend of mine purchased this harness My link[/url]http://www.amazon.com/Super-Heavyweight-Miniature-Driving-Harness/dp/B004IR72MU

She said it was made with quality leather and seemed happy with it.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Traditionally brown harness is only used on a horse hitched to a cart with natural wood, would you not be penalized in a pleasure class (other that I guess "western pleasure") for a brown harness and metal cart/wagon?


----------

